

Ask HN: Ham sandwich theorem - weaksauce

What are your favorite famous/ridiculous theorems out there? I just stumbled upon this gem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ham_sandwich_theorem
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Was this submission inspired by the earlier one here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=982247>

??

And why is the Ham Sandwich Theorem "ridiculous"? It says that any N sets in N
dimensional space can simultaneously be bisected by an N-1 dimensional
(hyper-)plane. Giving it a visually evocative name doesn't make it ridiculous.

What about Hall's Marriage Theorem? Is that "ridiculous" enough?

~~~
weaksauce
No... I was looking at the post on mathoverflow:fundamental examples:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=984512> and then I went off on wikipedia
for a while and came across this.

It's only ridiculous in the sense of the name and the fact that they used it
as an example in the proof. Otherwise it is a fine result.

------
weaksauce
Clickable link:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ham_sandwich_theorem>

